# Trimeresurus insularis



## Oscarb (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi all hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekend!

Currently looking for anyone that has been/still does keep Trimeresurus insularis. Ive submitted my DWA had the inspection and now looking good 🙂 so im looking out for anyone that would be looking to potentially have some available and equally whilst ive researched to the ends of the earth someone with some constant hands on experience is always good and more learning definately wouldnt hurt! If you can help or have any info please do let me know.

Have a great day!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

whats your location?


----------



## Oscarb (Jun 2, 2016)

Edinburgh but of course happy to travel.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

This was from last year, might be worth sending a pm to see if any are expected cted this year.



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/1181466-various-2016-2017-bred-snakes.html


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Keep an eye on the Hamm and Houten pages.


----------

